# Thinning Lacquer with Mineral Spirits?



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey all,
Noob question here....
I used Lacquer for the first time last night and an getting a lot of streaks in the finish (using a foam brush). I'd like to thin the material but am getting conflicting reports on whether I can use Mineral Spirits or not. It's a small project and would rather not buy a can of Lacquer Thinner if I don't have to.
Thank you!
Bob


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I know of no lacquer that you can thin with mineral spirits, not saying there isn't one but I do not know of one.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Roger that, thank you.
I'm trying to be "cheap", but don't want to turn my workshop into a gas chamber either.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can also buy small (16oz) cans of lacquer thinner. You need it for cleanup as well as thinning. I have never used brushing lacquer so have no idea if thinning would help you.

George


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you George!
I'm using disposable foam brushes, so "clean up" isn't an issue.
Sounds like you're spraying?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You never use mineral spirits to thin lacquer. Use only lacquer thinner and or lacquer retarder thinner to thin lacquer. Retarder thinner will slow down the drying time making it more possible to brush it. Lacquer is really a finish that needs to be sprayed. It dries too fast to brush.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you Steve. I'm doing this project for a fellow and he asked if I'd use Lacquer as he "wants it to look like the dash of a Mercedes Benz".
I'm thinking Lacquer might be more of a pain than it's worth.
Thanks to all for the help!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can also get lacquer in a rattle spray can. deft makes a good one.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Ya know, I saw that on the shelf. I almost bought it, but I thought "there are no free rides" and questioned its quality.
Thank you, I might just give that a shot.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

TimPa said:


> you can also get lacquer in a rattle spray can. deft makes a good one.


I have used Deft since the 80's.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

The problem I've had with Deft (as have many others) is that it doesn't cure hard. It tends to stay too soft.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Ohh.. that would not be good, as this item will be "handled" by the user.
I've got him convinced we should go with a Poly, so I believe we're in good shape.
Thanks to all for the wisdom!


----------



## cseltzjr (May 18, 2015)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Thank you George!
> I'm using disposable foam brushes, so "clean up" isn't an issue.
> Sounds like you're spraying?


Maybe late to this party but check the foam brush with the thinner before you start to paint. The lacquer may very well dissolve the foam.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you. After sitting for a week, the foam brush has hardened and retained its shape. 
Based on that, I'd assume it's ok?


----------

